
Tether says nearly $31M worth of its digital tokens have been stolen - ceejayoz
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/21/16684296/tether-cryptocurrency-stolen-30-million-hack
======
ceejayoz
In a totally unrelated note, their recently-removed transparency page used to
say ([https://i.imgur.com/5Iy6ZFI.png](https://i.imgur.com/5Iy6ZFI.png)) they
had about $30M in negative shareholder equity. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

